# Hog tracks (Updated with pics)



## 02660 (Oct 16, 2011)

So finally got a chance to go over to the farm I've been hunting on the past couple years on Friday. Walking around looking for sign I found where a hog had walked down the powerline just one set of tracks about 2" wide and 3" long. Have never seen any hog sign over there before also found two spots on the fence where the bottom wire was covered in dry mud with some black hair in it. My question is where should I be looking for more sign too see if it's just one or more in the area really didnt see any signs of rooting to speak of. Any help or insight would be appreciated. Thanks Shawn


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 16, 2011)

Try the creeks anywhere with alot of moisture. Also they may just be passing thru to get to another piece of property with a food sorce or even a wallow? Either way alot of walking and tracking is in order. Good luck!


----------



## Dogsniper01 (Oct 17, 2011)

Usually your first sign will be a lone boar that I call a scout. He will case your place looking for a food source, water and cover. If he likes what he seees he will disappear for a few days and then the next sign you see will be the rest of the sounder. If you can kill him quick, you may be able to postpone the inevitable for a little while. He is probably rambleing around at night though.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 17, 2011)

I know this will sound crazy but would'nt mind having some hogs around to put a couple in the freezer each year. Without having to drive far this is only ten minutes from the house plan on going back wednesday and doing some more walking and looking. A track that size should be 150-200lbs does that sound about right.


----------



## Dogsniper01 (Oct 17, 2011)

Probably close on the size. I know alot of people that have said they wouldn't mind haveing a few hogs around, and in the end had to eat their words. It is alot cheaper to get your pork at the grocery store, but not always as much fun.


----------



## Shaky Dave (Oct 17, 2011)

There wont be a "few" hogs around once they find a food source, water, cover theyll set up till the food source is gone and then move on.
Kill them at every chance, they breed more, eat more, and destroy more, all the while depleting food sources for the deer and turkey.
If they have enough food sources they'll set up camp and itll only get worse.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 17, 2011)

My plan is to start killing as soon as I can get on them.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok did some more walking around. Found some spots i the creek and out by the edge of the field where they been wallering in the mud water and a bunch of trees with mud rubbed on them. Should I be ok to sit over either one of these areas in my climber and wait or do I need to set up a timer feeder close to one of these spots. In yall's opinion what time of day should I bet at these spots. TIA


----------



## 02660 (Nov 6, 2011)

So went to the farm hunted this morning checked my trail cam. Had a big one in at 6:30 am and another at 1:45pm yesterday. Had to help some friends out yesterday and did'nt hunt wish I would have. Will post pics when I get home in the morning cant post them from this stupid work computer.


----------



## 02660 (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's the 2 i got on trail cam so far.


----------



## 02660 (Nov 7, 2011)

Any ideas on weight. The small tree in the first pic is where the top of his back was measures 31" high.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 8, 2011)

I know what you mean by driving far....10 minutes is great.  I currently drive nearly 2 hrs to my hunting camp for hogs....
You have hogs in Gainesville area?


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 8, 2011)

the one thats there at 1:40pm is just askin for it.


----------



## garnede (Nov 8, 2011)

If you want to set up a feeder go for it, but you will convince them that they have found a great spot.  If there is 2 then there will be more soon.  I would set up where you have your camera and sit as long as possible.  The first one is fat enough that his legs look short, he is a nice one.  The second one looks in the 80 pound range, great eating regardless of sex.  Enjoy.


----------



## 02660 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was thinking maybe 200 on the first one and 70-80 on the second.

95g The farm is off of gillsville hwy just outside of gainesville heading towards jefferson.

Does anyone think these might be the only 2 I have or do the piglets if there are any not always come with them.


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 9, 2011)

Idk for sure but the group of pigs I was watching all summer eventually split from the more mature sows and boar.  Now the pigs have split too.  They were 40-50 pounds and there were 7 of them.

All that to say, get them while you can.

I was gonna say 60-80 on the one in the daylight, maybe the first one makes it over 100 or so.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 10, 2011)

02660 said:


> 95g The farm is off of gillsville hwy just outside of gainesville heading towards jefferson.



wow.  very familar w/that area.

I'd try a hog trap, the corral type - that way if a deer gets in, they simply jump out.  Hogs cannot.  Fairly easy and inexpensive to construct, the only complex part is the trap door.  I've built a couple of them myself.  

If you want to go the "trap" route, let me know - I may be able to let a hand on constructing the trap....you're probably 30-35 mins from me. 

Brian


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 10, 2011)

02660 said:


> I was thinking maybe 200 on the first one and 70-80 on the second.



That's about right. The second one may be around 100lbs.


----------



## 02660 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well checked the cam friday and not one pic since the ones I posted.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 13, 2011)

02660 said:


> Well checked the cam friday and not one pic since the ones I posted.



if you had them, they OR others will be back.
Best bet it to build a trap.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 13, 2011)

After shooting wild hogs at feeders for over 10 years, i'm tired of feeding them.  IMO:  If they want food they can pick up some corn around the trap until they get enough courage to go in.    It's OK to attract hogs with a feeder.  Once the hogs keep coming in set up the trap and turn off the feeder.   Our portable traps are too low for a deer to get into.  

Recently found a good technique that a hog trapper on another forum suggested.  When putting a trap at a new location; put some corn around the trap and keep it replenisned.  Bait the trap with corn and keep it closed up tight.  The hogs will try to get in the trap after the corn.  

After a week or two open up the trap.    Klanggggg.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 14, 2011)

02660 said:


> I was thinking maybe 200 on the first one and 70-80 on the second.
> 
> 95g The farm is off of gillsville hwy just outside of gainesville heading towards jefferson.
> 
> Does anyone think these might be the only 2 I have or do the piglets if there are any not always come with them.



If they do..........they dont know pigs

I saw 7 or 8 pigs off of the 400 ext, bout 1/2 mile North of the intersection with 60.
This was back in 2001, when I worked in Dahlonega..............someone said the Farmers pigs got out again

That was 10 years ago; do the math!

The only thing I am surprised about is that you are just now seeing them!

Your Farm may not be "Loaded" but you got way more than two!


----------



## 02660 (Nov 14, 2011)

I figured there were more than two. Just havn't seen them also was wandering if I should set up back on the creek where the most rubbed trees and wallows are. Had someone tell me they only use the wallows in the summer heat. Thanks for all the replies and pointers. Cant wait to  one or two havn't had wild hog in about 10 years.


----------



## 02660 (Nov 23, 2011)

Another week and no more hog pics the farmer did move his cows back into the pasture the day after I got the pics would that push them out of the area.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 24, 2011)

02660 said:


> Another week and no more hog pics the farmer did move his cows back into the pasture the day after I got the pics would that push them out of the area.



they will be back - unfortunately.

I have a portable trap (4x8 feet) that is sitting in my yard right now that i'm not using till after deer season or summer.  It's only about 3' high, so deer will not go in.  

If you (and with the landowner's permission) are very serious about baiting and catching these things, please send me a PM and I can let y'all borrow it for a few months and see if you catch anything.  

Only stipulation is if you catch a few, let me have one. 
-Brian


----------



## nockemstiff (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine have only recently been coming back to the feeder. I think they were in the acorns. I have been hearing them on opposite side of prop so I knew hogs were still around. Maybe something like this has yours eating elsewhere for the moment?


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 25, 2011)

95g atl said:


> they will be back - unfortunately.
> 
> I have a portable trap (4x8 feet) that is sitting in my yard right now that i'm not using till after deer season or summer.  It's only about 3' high, so deer will not go in.
> 
> ...



What a Deal!  Ya'll need to hook up!!

post up some pix


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 27, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> What a Deal!  Ya'll need to hook up!!
> 
> post up some pix



I know, really.


----------



## 02660 (Nov 30, 2011)

Brian if I decide to try a trap you will be getting a pm. Did have a single set of tracks on the powerline after the rain so theres at least one still around I'm about done with deer for the season so probably gonna set up some different stands and a blind this weekend to try and get on them. Thanks Shawn


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 30, 2011)

02660 said:


> Brian if I decide to try a trap you will be getting a pm. Did have a single set of tracks on the powerline after the rain so theres at least one still around I'm about done with deer for the season so probably gonna set up some different stands and a blind this weekend to try and get on them. Thanks Shawn



Absolutely....
just let me know.


----------

